# Jd x585



## blainee (Jun 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4pt9CTNTA0]YouTube - MOV01599.MPG[/ame] Hello, I purchased this 2003 JD X585 New, It has been a GREAT MACHINE, I mow 2 acres, Snow Plow my driveway, I have Taken Excellent Care of it, Every 15-20hrs, New Mobil One Oil and JD Filter, It Never Missed a Beat in 7yrs, Untill 3 weeks ago, After I mow for 45minutes, It Starves for Fuel, Please View You Tube Video, New Fuel Filter, Plugs, Premiun Gas, It has to be something is getting Hot, I am thinking Electronic Fuel Pump, The Black Box ( Computer Board) Clean and full air flow around it, To trade for a New X728 would cost me lots of $, What do You Think? THANK YOU For reading my postt!!!


----------



## blainee (Jun 8, 2010)

Please Tell Me what You Folks Think, Waiting for Replies!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

get the x728:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you had the dealer look at it? Seems it would be cheaper to fix your machine than trade up, as this machine sure looks nice to me. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## 2manycubs (Jun 16, 2004)

What was the result of your problem with the JDX585?
I have one too and it's been great! I mow 10 acres (with lots of hazards) and it's been
wonderful, except at about 750 hours, I needed a new fuel pump.


----------

